# AC 3DS Release date



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

Bet you are all thinking this is something wonderful about the new game but its not all i know is that i went in to pre order it on tuesday and the dude said that the relase date is 2011 but it won't be till late october early november and if thing go well we might see it the start of october or earlier 
Hope this helps x


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2011)

I doubt a release in 3 or 4 months with out an official title.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

Well thats the info they have been sent so


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2011)

Nintendo don't even have an official release for the game.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

but i didnt say this was excat release it was what they think they will be able to release it by i am not saying this is exactly when but all i know it is around this time and will defenatly be this year


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2011)

I know, but all these release date speculations are annoying me.

Especially when Nintendo knows more than shop workers... >v>


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

no this is the info nintendo sent the shops about their games


----------



## Pikachu344 (Jul 14, 2011)

So nintendo told the shops that it would be out october or november? Where did you get this info from?


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

No you dont get it what it is is all the shops get a book from all the companys making games and stuff telling them info about when it will be out and things like that


----------



## Pikachu344 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, ok i pre-ordered off of amazon so that would be awesome for a october or november release date.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

it would wouldn't it


----------



## Niya (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw that it was supposed to be released around January 2012. 

Off-Topic: We should have a sticky for AC release dates.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol we should and no it will defeniatly be out in 2011 they have confirmed that


----------



## Pikachu344 (Jul 14, 2011)

i hope its out this year, i dont think i could wait till 2012 for it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 14, 2011)

Molly, they wern't being truthful. If  they don't have a date, they just make a fake one until they have a close date.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

All I know is they have confirmed it will be out this year


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 14, 2011)

are you positive it's been confirmed, Molly? Official Nintendo Magazine estimated it for Spring 2012 and to be honest it feels like we're all just being led around in hopeless circles.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

No nintendo has not confirmed an excat date but it is defo 2011


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 14, 2011)

but, how is that definitely 2011 then?  if Nintendo haven't confirmed it already this late in the game, I'm sorry to say but I highly doubt it will be scheduled for release this year


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 14, 2011)

I have said this before all I know is it is defo out this year and we have 5 months left and they are probably announcing the date soon and they will obviously release it near enough Christmas cause that's the time Marion kart is coming out


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2011)

You don't actually have anything to confirm this. Imagine if it did come out in 2012, you're gonna feel like a douche


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok I work at gamestop and we are given a most probable time line we cant pre-order anything with out having a date attached its all TBA and the head of gamestop just gives a date that sounds legit, sometimes its close other its way off but I think you should expect mid to late 2012 =( sorry guys...

 Also Im sure I read on ign that Nintendo said they want to space there games evenly with 3DS and animal crossing was in the mid 2012 part. You also just have to think about it what games did they focus on during E3 the ones that will be out soon and where was animal crossing almost not even seen during there pres. con.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 15, 2011)

It better come out before we all die next year!
Hah, jk. That's all bologna. 

But srsly. Soon. Please.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 15, 2011)

I have pre order it for 2011 and I live in uk so it is different here but I did pre order it I can take a pic of the receipt and mail you it


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2011)

It's still most likely a place holder.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh yh ment to ask what is a place holder


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2011)

An estimated release date.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 15, 2011)

Kl ty


----------



## Lyla (Jul 15, 2011)

Nintendo announced all the games that were going to be released in 2011 a few weeks ago and Animal crossing was not one of them.. But one of the people working on Animal crossing said that there will be a new trailer coming soon. I highly doubt it will be out this year.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 15, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> All I know is they have confirmed it will be out this year


I apologize, but your way of thinking is incorrect, I have been buying games for years without fail and I have learnt that I must with all due respect, ignore the shop's release dates until I see a confirmed one on my local Nintendo's website which for me would be Nintendo of Europeand then when I see that, I make my decision to go through with the preorder or not.

@Lyla May I see where you found that information for all of 2011's announced games as I am quite interested in knowing just exactly which ones I can purchase before the year ends.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 15, 2011)

Right can I just say you are all making it sound like I am the bad guy all I know is what they have been told and what they told me and so i have pre ordered it this is all I know


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 15, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> Right can I just say you are all making it sound like I am the bad guy all I know is what they have been told and what they told me and so i have pre ordered it this is all I know


 
honestly nobody is intending to make you appear flawed in any way, we're all just trying to help you understand that shop's aren't as loyal and truthful as they may seem, all they want on the ground level is to make money, and sadly, rising the anticipation for an item everybodies looking for is a way of that.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 15, 2011)

They keep saying 2011 becuase they want people to preorder as fast as possible, which is $5 each. They get money. Get it NOW?


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 15, 2011)

MikeyBreeze said:


> honestly nobody is intending to make you appear flawed in any way, we're all just trying to help you understand that shop's aren't as loyal and truthful as they may seem, all they want on the ground level is to make money, and sadly, rising the anticipation for an item everybodies looking for is a way of that.


 
 I have to agree as a gamestop employee our bottom line is what kinda money we make, but we also have to give some kind of info and after years of being in the gaming industry we have found no one likes to hear TBA (to be announced) so we give a place holder so you have a date to look at then later down the road we can just say the game is being delayed, I feel bad Molly if anyone is making you feel bad I just dont want speculation rumors roaming around.

 So all we are doing is letting you know so others dont get confused that there is almost no way animal crossing is coming out this year most of Nintendos resources are trying to get the new Mario game on 3DS out before X-mas. I wish it was coming out soon but I don't think the game is even half way complete.

 So again don't feel bad we arent trying to do that to you ok =)

 (can we please close this topic for its more of a flame war than confirmation dates.)


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 15, 2011)

JabuJabule said:


> They keep saying 2011 becuase they want people to preorder as fast as possible, which is $5 each. They get money. Get it NOW?


 
Ok I think she understood a while ago so dont worry. We got it covered.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 15, 2011)

JabuJabule said:


> Get it NOW?


You REALLY need to calm down... :/


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 15, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> You REALLY need to calm down... :/


 
TRUTH!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 15, 2011)

blue2kid3 said:


> TRUTH!


 
I think we all need to take a breather -.-



blue2kid3 said:


> (can we please close this topic for its more of a flame war than confirmation dates.)



^ This.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 15, 2011)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think we all need to take a breather -.-



I don't as I was being nice and calm.
But yeah, I second your idea for everyone who was arguing.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry. To me, it just seemed like she was just ignoring everything and kept saying "But the guy told me it's coming out in 2011 "


----------



## Biochao (Jul 15, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I apologize, but your way of thinking is incorrect, I have been buying games for years without fail and I have learnt that I must with all due respect, ignore the shop's release dates until I see a confirmed one on my local Nintendo's website which for me would be Nintendo of Europeand then when I see that, I make my decision to go through with the preorder or not.
> 
> @Lyla May I see where you found that information for all of 2011's announced games as I am quite interested in knowing just exactly which ones I can purchase before the year ends.



Here is a list Nintendo put out right after E3. It's for all the 3DS games they announced up til E3.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2011)

JabuJabule said:


> Sorry. To me, it just seemed like she was just ignoring everything and kept saying "But the guy told me it's coming out in 2011 "


 
You weren't the only one...


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 15, 2011)

Then how come I'm the only one who got ganged  up on?


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2011)

JabuJabule said:


> Then how come I'm the only one who got ganged  up on?


 
because I was sleeping during it.


----------



## Mabel (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't wait until it comes out! But I still have ages to wait.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 17, 2011)

Is it me or wasn't the trailer for New Super Mario Bros Wii or Super Mario Galaxy 1 or 2 shown and a year after,the game came out?


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok,ok everyone calm down lets just kill all other conversations and confrontations...... So what do you all say is the realese date given the lack of info I say it comes out spring of 2012.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

E3 2012


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope that AC3DS will be released at least before Christmas, but if not, oh well.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 18, 2011)

.IE. said:


> I wish AC3DS will be released at least before Christmas, but if not, oh well.


 
Yeah me too 
I really what this for my birthday or for Christmas


----------



## Caroline (Jul 19, 2011)

Also i found that Animal Crossing will release this year I don't know if this is true but I found some of this information here :

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/26148?


----------



## puppy43000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well its past those days.Their is NOT going to be an offical release date till they think of what to name the game.When they FINALLY think of a name about 2 months after that the game will be released.Im guessing March or April May at the latest.I contacted nintendo and they said go to Nintendo games guide.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 5, 2012)

In my local game store they said May 2, 2012.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 5, 2012)

The nintendo game list still has the TBA status on AC3D.


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 6, 2012)

I was told from my fiancee's mother that according to Amazon, the release date was March 27th of 2012, which of course is now this year. I noticed it does not say that that I can see, maybe she called them I guess. But the only reason she looked into it was because she tried to get it for me for Christmas.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 6, 2012)

When I was at Gamestop the other day, they said May 2, but the guy at the counter also said that it could be sooner if they decide they want to get it out before something else.  IDK...until Nintendo releases a date, it is all just conjecture.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2012)

May 2nd sounds more reasonable than March 27th


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2012)

It depends on who is getting the game first too, as well.

USA got CF four days before Japan, and AUS and EU didn't get it until two weeks later.
So the release date will most likely not be the same for everyone. Regardless, end of spring/start of summer is the best estimate right now.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think it's gonna be April or May.
They haven't anounced many things, then I think it's too early to bring the game out.
Nintendo can't just on a moment say everything about the game!


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It depends on who is getting the game first too, as well.
> 
> USA got CF four days before Japan, and AUS and EU didn't get it until two weeks later.
> So the release date will most likely not be the same for everyone. Regardless, end of spring/start of summer is the best estimate right now.



really? the US got CF before Japan?


----------



## annamalcrossing (Feb 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> really? the US got CF before Japan?


Yeah.I was surprised as well.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 6, 2012)

And Canada...
=P


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't Canada get games the same time as the US?


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2012)

Kip said:


> Doesn't Canada get games the same time as the US?


yes.


----------



## ChubzBunny (Feb 8, 2012)

I rly hope it does come out spring 2012 like everyone is saying, but I highly doubt it :/. It will probably be like most Animal Crossing games and come out during fall/late summer.
They haven't named it yet, they haven't finished it yet... it's almost spring and they haven't done anything yet but show little bits and pieces of it. So don't get your hopes up!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 8, 2012)

At this rate it's gonna be 2011 all over again...


----------



## Biochao (Feb 9, 2012)

I was going to post this in a new topic but here will be fine. I am comparing how long it took from the first time we heard of Animal Crossing City Folk to the release date, and applying it to Animal Crossing 3DS.

I was curious to see how long we would have to wait if history were to repeat itself for Animal Crossing 3DS. It's also fun re-living how ACCF came to be.

Animal Crossing City Folk
May 19, 2005 ? Animal Crossing Revolution Rumored
Sep. 13, 2006 ? Animal Crossing for the Wii Announced ? Release Date?TBA
Jun. 11, 2008 ? Animal Crossing City Folk Named at E3
Jul. 15, 2008 ? North American Release Date Announced
Nov. 16, 2008 ? Released for North America

First news to release ? 3 years 221 days


Animal Crossing (3DS)
Jun. 15, 2010 ? Animal Crossing (3DS) Announced

First news to the date of this post ? 1 year 199 days

So, ACCF was released the year it was announced, but it was being developed in secret for 3 years before that. At E3 2010 Animal Crossing for the 3DS was announced and a small clip was shown, but it was very early in development, some people were even saying it was just a tech demo. This might be wild speculation but if they had the same development time, we still might have to wait until next year.


----------



## ChubzBunny (Feb 9, 2012)

Nintendo officially announced it to come out in 2012 for NA. The only thing Nintendo hasn't announced yet is the month and day!

Most are hoping for an early release (spring), but I doubt it.


----------



## Bree (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll probably die of old age before I get to play this wonderful game. xD


----------



## monkey905332 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ummm well i went into Gamestop today and I've had it per-ordered for a while now and the guy said that its coming out on may 2nd.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 17, 2012)

I still don't trust game stop. Didn't they have a date in 2011 as well?


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2012)

monkey905332 said:


> Ummm well i went into Gamestop today and I've had it per-ordered for a while now and the guy said that its coming out on may 2nd.



not true.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 18, 2012)

ChubzBunny said:


> Nintendo officially announced it to come out in 2012 for NA. The only thing Nintendo hasn't announced yet is the month and day!
> 
> Most are hoping for an early release (spring), but I doubt it.



See this post people? This one I'm quoting right here?

This is the ONLY official information we, retailers, and everyone else in the world have. TBA 2012.
Unless you hear it from Nintendo, it's wrong. Instead of getting all worked up over what month it's going to come out, realize that it is only Feb. Also realize that Nintendo always releases a good bit of information on a game when it's close to being released.

We barely know anything on the game at all, so chances are it isn't coming out anytime soon.

also, this is directed towards the people whining, not you Chubz.


----------



## monkey905332 (Feb 18, 2012)

I was just saying that's what he said.  of course its different depending where you live but not too different so ya i was just putting it out there.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 18, 2012)

monkey905332 said:


> I was just saying that's what he said.  of course its different depending where you live but not too different so ya i was just putting it out there.



That may be, but Gamestop is known for false information.  They have moved the release date at least 3 times that I have been able to ascertain since I found out that it was coming out.  Until Nintendo themselves comes out with the release date, Gamestop has no better idea when it is coming out any more than the rest of us.  They use the date as a placeholder to pre-sell the game.

I am not saying you are wrong, they told me the same thing when I preordered my two copies of it, but I am saying that they are known for this.


----------



## monkey905332 (Feb 18, 2012)

O......   Thanks for letting me know.  I've only preordered with Gamestop twice and the last time was so long ago I forgot if it was right date that they told me.   I know that its not the right date till Nintendo releases the real date but I was just putting out what I heard.


----------



## dnrg (Feb 23, 2012)

There's an article that says its coming out in the summer. I'm not sure how reliable it is, but...
GDC could always mention something I guess. And E3 of course, will show it. BUT THATS IN JUNE!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 23, 2012)

People need to stop saying about Gamestop.
The dates at Gamestop are always placeholders!
If nintendo.com puts up a date or EBgames than it might be the release date.
Otherwise wait until E3 for information.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> People need to stop saying about Gamestop.
> The dates at Gamestop are always placeholders!
> If nintendo.com puts up a date or EBgames than it might be the release date.
> Otherwise wait until E3 for information.


this, and I can't second this any more


----------



## strucked (Feb 24, 2012)

Although they didn't release a specific date yet I'm still glad that they confirmed that it will be out this year. At least that is good to know. If the game was to be released in 2013 then I don't think I would've gotten my 3DS at all...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought my 3DS for Harvest Moon Tale Of Two Towns and AC3DS.
I own HM:ToTT.
I am glad that AC3D will be out this year.


----------



## Static (Feb 24, 2012)

I heard it coming out in Summer, thats the best guest so far


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2012)

awhile back nintendo confirmed that it was to come out in the fiscal year of the 3DS release, but it seems that things have changed. I'm still hoping for july!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 24, 2012)

Guys, seriously. Just STOP.

Keep everything involving the release date in the speculation thread. All of this is just spam.


----------

